# I feel sorry for her....but...



## Served Cold (May 25, 2014)

I divorced my wife. The hardest thing was wrapping my mind around who I thought she was and who she really was. I would have bet my life she would never have cheated. She seemed so genuine, honest to a fault, kind and loving.

To make matters worse she cheated with someone who was a douche. I'm not exaggerating this guy was a douche. It's weird, but her cheating on me with someone so pathetic made me realize there was no way I could ever give her a second chance. 

The Other Man dumped her when I filed for divorce, and that did not surprise me. The single life has not worked out for her. She has tried to get me back and I'm embarrassed for her in a way because it seems so desperate. 

Plenty of folks will cheat with you, plenty of folks will sleep with you....but a precious few will really love you.

My pride, my spirit was broken. These past few years has been painful. I told no one the real reason I divorced my wife. I would rather die than for anyone to know she cheated on me and the douche she threw me away me for. 

It makes me sick how infidelity has so many apologists who defend why someone cheats. I was lucky we didn't have kids and yet this has affected me and has taken a long time to get myself together. I can't imagine how it must be for those who see their family blow up.

Sorry for rambling...but it feels good to get this off my chest.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Room for Rambling is one of the many reasons this forum exists. Ramble on whenever you feel the need.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Served Cold said:


> 1 - I divorced my wife. The hardest thing was wrapping my mind around who I thought she was and who she really was. I would have bet my life she would never have cheated. She seemed so genuine, honest to a fault, kind and loving.
> 
> 2 - To make matters worse she cheated with someone who was a douche. I'm not exaggerating this guy was a douche. It's weird, but her cheating on me with someone so pathetic made me realize there was no way I could ever give her a second chance.
> 
> ...


First of all, sorry you’re here.
1 – You did what a lot of spouses are unable or unwilling to do: fear, humiliation, regret…a lot of spouses rugsweep an affair and try to carry on as if nothing happened,
Fair play to those who successfully do this…byut what are the stats of reconciliaitns that work out?
BTW, what were the ages of you all / how long married? 

2 – Who was the guy? Why was/is he so douchy and pathetic? What was it about him that turned her head? Did he go after her or was it a mutual thing.

3 – Par for the course. The excitement is over. The ego-boost of taking another man’s wife has been evaporated and now ‘Reality’ kicks in.
If the OM stuck around and really did want something more solid / concrete, then I could understand it…but rarely that happens.

4 - :iagree: 

5 – Join the club here. People are different in getting over such a traumatic event. I feel I got very lucky here.

6 – Keep posting.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

OP, sorry you had to cross this bridge, but glad you have found a path that enables you to rebuild yourself.

Make the most of it.

Did you at least expose DB posom?


----------



## Served Cold (May 25, 2014)

davecarter said:


> First of all, sorry you’re here.
> 1 – You did what a lot of spouses are unable or unwilling to do: fear, humiliation, regret…a lot of spouses rugsweep an affair and try to carry on as if nothing happened,
> Fair play to those who successfully do this…byut what are the stats of reconciliaitns that work out?
> BTW, what were the ages of you all / how long married?
> ...




I'm in my mid thirties, ex-wife is five years younger. We were married for 4 years. I'm in a professional career, make good money and am tall and fit. 

Mr. "douche", is metro sexual, a fitness instructor, who gets pedicures, is short, and earns a third of what I make. He is a personal trainer who has an endless supply of married women who he manipulates. I had met him a couple of times, I thought he way gay, ( not that I am prejudiced against gays). My wife at the time wanted to lose some weight and get toned. She wasn't overweight at all, she explained she wanted to get toned and shake off ten pounds.

It's embarrassing to even write this.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't be embarrassed, this is the place to get all this off of your chest. What ever you do, do not give in to her attempts to get you back. Your wife has proven herself to be every bit the POS that the OM is. Remember you are now her second choice and you deserve better than that.

I think you are making a mistake by not exposing the affair. Everyone should know what she did and who she did it with. You should shame her to friends and family and let her live with that shame. Also you would be doing other husbands a favor by letting them know about this POS predator. They send their wives to him for training, not sperm injections.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Served Cold said:


> I'm in my mid thirties, ex-wife is five years younger. We were married for 4 years. I'm in a professional career, make good money and am tall and fit.
> 
> Mr. "douche", is metro sexual, a fitness instructor, who gets pedicures, is short, and earns a third of what I make. He is a personal trainer who has an endless supply of married women who he manipulates. I had met him a couple of times, I thought he way gay, ( not that I am prejudiced against gays). My wife at the time wanted to lose some weight and get toned. She wasn't overweight at all, she explained she wanted to get toned and shake off ten pounds.
> 
> It's embarrassing to even write this.



To move on, you need to get over the embarrassment. 

Tell the douche's wife. Do her a favor.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi.... Sorry your at this point in your life..... You will never get me defending cheaters..... I think their selfish people.... I never and will never agree or defend a cheater...

All they do is ruin peoples lives..... and sometimes their Own, Just like your ex


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Served Cold said:


> I'm in my mid thirties, ex-wife is five years younger. We were married for 4 years. I'm in a professional career, make good money and am tall and fit.
> 
> Mr. "douche", is metro sexual, a fitness instructor, who gets pedicures, is short, and earns a third of what I make. He is a personal trainer who has an endless supply of married women who he manipulates. I had met him a couple of times, I thought he way gay, ( not that I am prejudiced against gays). My wife at the time wanted to lose some weight and get toned. She wasn't overweight at all, she explained she wanted to get toned and shake off ten pounds.
> 
> It's embarrassing to even write this.


Thing is, served, these guys are popular with women, married or single.
What would you have thought it your wife's OM was a drug-dealer, never worked and was out-of-shape, low-IQ, 5 kids with 5 women, etc...?

Did she actually tell you the details of how this all started? What did he do/say to hook your wife?

How long was the affair going on for and when did you discover it?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Are there any personal trainers out there that don't go after married women?

Anyone? Anyone? Buehler?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UsernameHere (Sep 26, 2013)

I had a lump in my throat when reading your post, I tried to relate to your words in my marriage, and like you I don't think I could get past such a huge betrayal.

I hope the future is better for you and hopefully you can move on in the knowledge that it was the best thing to do in the end.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

You should put him on cheater like to help other married men of the wives that go to this guy....he is a serial predator


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I think exposing all is not only proper but good therapy for you.

That said, I know how you feel. If all the women on the face of the earth were lined up with respect to who might betray (or even who might have a reason to) and who might not my ex wife would have been the last one in line for those who would betray. And yet, she did. 

Like you, a large part of me died and has never come back. I am 15 years removed and not healed. Love and betrayal are very strong powers.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

It's hard, no matter who it is and what the outcome is. It's such a huge loss and is so many ways. I think the sheer stupidity of it is one of those things that hurts the most. The foolishness. 

The good news: As others have noted, you did save yourself a lot of pain and misery by not going through limbo, useless counseling, etc. And you came out "on top" by walking away. I know that's not much consolation, but it saved you a lot of grief. 

And yes, you don't have children. ALWAYS tell yourself that. It's a life-long sentence if you have kids, trust me. And it sounds like you are in a good position to meet someone else, when you're ready. 

I imagine you're not feeling so good about Trust in general, especially if you never thought she was the kind to cheat.


----------



## Wideopn Dave (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow. Served Cold you post left me a feeling of deja vu.

My XW is a Personal Trainer who engaged in an affair with her karate instructor.

Stay strong and you will find someone who truly appreciates you.

I did.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree with Middleman and others about exposure, because this POS is in a position of trust and he abuses it. This should be public knowledge.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Served Cold said:


> I'm in my mid thirties, ex-wife is five years younger. We were married for 4 years. I'm in a professional career, make good money and am tall and fit.
> 
> Mr. "douche", is metro sexual, a fitness instructor, who gets pedicures, is short, and earns a third of what I make. He is a personal trainer who has an endless supply of married women who he manipulates. I had met him a couple of times, I thought he way gay, ( not that I am prejudiced against gays). My wife at the time wanted to lose some weight and get toned. She wasn't overweight at all, she explained she wanted to get toned and shake off ten pounds.
> 
> It's embarrassing to even write this.


Given your "ServedCold" name, I think the best revenge for you is the age-old advice.

Forget her, and pay her no attention. Attention was more important to her than marriage, so drop her off the face of the earth.

You can get out there and really cast the net for women that are sick and tired of the idiot losers trolling for action. Join some groups, look over dating sites, whatever. Get out there and act confident, like you've got the world be the tail, because you do.

The tail will soon find you.


----------



## Served Cold (May 25, 2014)

Maneo said:


> Room for Rambling is one of the many reasons this forum exists. Ramble on whenever you feel the need.


Thanks for saying that.


----------



## Served Cold (May 25, 2014)

The Middleman said:


> Don't be embarrassed, this is the place to get all this off of your chest. What ever you do, do not give in to her attempts to get you back. Your wife has proven herself to be every bit the POS that the OM is. Remember you are now her second choice and you deserve better than that.
> 
> I think you are making a mistake by not exposing the affair. Everyone should know what she did and who she did it with. You should shame her to friends and family and let her live with that shame. Also you would be doing other husbands a favor by letting them know about this POS predator. They send their wives to him for training, not sperm injections.



She exposed herself, I filed for divorce in less than a week. When the douche dumped her she came crawling back a few months later. I told her no.

In her attempt to win me back she went to see my parents and told them what she did and how sorry she was. This made it even worse. I flipped out, she shamed me, the last thing I wanted was for anyone to know, least of all my family. If that wasn't enough she also talked to a good friend of mine, hoping he'd be sympathetic.


Like I said, I'd have rather died than for anyone to know. Her telling me family and my friend sealed the coffin. This made me lose it. I can't count how many times I got into my car to go this douche's place and fist slam him into the ground.

Other than my parents and best friend, I've told no one why I divorced my wife. The knowledge is safe with them. My circle of friends and extended family don't know and I want to keep it that way.


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

Talk to close friends and family about what you are going through. You'll find most, if not all, will be supportive. And once they know the truth of her cruel/impulsive/stupid behavior, it will be her that must deal with the shame and humiliation of callously destroying a good relationship.


----------



## ire8179 (Apr 19, 2014)

My stbxh's AP was a personal trainer too, the rumor spread faster than her legs did and she got fired. She had to move to another town to get a job

I'm still in pain but i can handle it, but the kids are too young to understand it. To have their stability thrown away because mom and dad can't get along anymore (that's what we told them).
Now thanks to his own dad they have to grow up in broken home. I told him i hope it was worth it, i hope it's worth the muffled crying sound i heard the first nights after he moved out, the holidays we'll never spend together again, and the tears when they have to switch parent every week.

He tried to fix his 'mistake' so bad, went out of his way to rebuild us together again but it didn't work. I don't trust him or love him, i felt nothing during our intimate moment. When i told him that it's over he cried like a baby and begged but i didn't feel sorry. There's sadness and anger but not much sympathy. He reaped what he sowed and unfortunately my kids and i have to suffer too

If i were you i'd expose, prevent him from causing more pain. People will see her as a lying loser not you. No one in their right mind would throw away a good spouse for crush and cheap thrills


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Served Cold said:


> She exposed herself, I filed for divorce in less than a week. When the douche dumped her she came crawling back a few months later. I told her no.
> 
> In her attempt to win me back she went to see my parents and told them what she did and how sorry she was. This made it even worse. I flipped out, she shamed me, the last thing I wanted was for anyone to know, least of all my family. If that wasn't enough she also talked to a good friend of mine, hoping he'd be sympathetic.
> 
> ...


Shame is kind of like fear; they both have their place and purpose, but unreasonable shame, just like unreasonable fear, just winds up hobbling you mentally and emotionally.

To take the attitude that you don't want to tell these people or have them find out that your wife cheated and with whom because it's none of their business is one thing (although I'd take the attitude, were I them, that what hurts a person I care about is my business). But to not tell these people because you're ashamed is something else entirely.

You have NOTHING to be ashamed of. Whatever is wrong with your ex-wife's wiring is on her, not you. It doesn't sound like her cheating had anything to do with you at all.

Dump the undeserved shame and get the support of people who mean something to you and who want to support you.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Gotta seek a good counselor. It's gonna be easy to get over this, this way. Your pride is hurt, if it helps, my X2B, went in for a 250lb-er (nothing against the overweight, just the ones that invite themselves into my marriages or who are never married but giving marriage advice) ...Yep...When I finally saw a "current" picture of her and recalled the horrible life I lived with him because she was "the priority", I wanted a decontamination chamber to rent for a year. I had to come to terms with the fact that after 17 years, I didn't know he liked "super-sized" anatomies - they were together for 6+ years. Take heart, you are not alone and you need to take care of yourself now...That's a must.


----------



## bigbearsfan (Feb 11, 2014)

GTdad said:


> Shame is kind of like fear; they both have their place and purpose, but unreasonable shame, just like unreasonable fear, just winds up hobbling you mentally and emotionally.
> 
> To take the attitude that you don't want to tell these people or have them find out that your wife cheated and with whom because it's none of their business is one thing (although I'd take the attitude, were I them, that what hurts a person I care about is my business). But to not tell these people because you're ashamed is something else entirely.
> 
> ...


:iagree: Awesome advice!


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 26, 2013)

Served Cold said:


> It makes me sick how infidelity has so many apologists who defend why someone cheats. I was lucky we didn't have kids and yet this has affected me and has taken a long time to get myself together. I can't imagine how it must be for those who see their family blow up.


I can respond to your last line - it absolutely stinks. Infidelity stinks, easy divorce stinks, and the damage left in the wake of "personal choices" stinks. I am sorry for your pain and I am sorry for the devastation that you feel. Her infidelity is not a judgment statement about or against you, it is reflective of her own decision. Based on what you have written, there is no need for you to be ashamed. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

So she was with him after you found out and until he dumped her ?

TBH, confessing your parents and your friend isn't too far from the kind of advise we receive on this forum. 

How long was she cheating before you found out ? How did you find out ?

If I remember correctly, you had a chance to boink the PT's wife but chose to forego it, didn't you ? Is the guy still with his wife ?


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

You know it never ceases to amaze me how some people can throw away a good marriage for nothing more than a cheap thrill Op you have nothing to be ashamed of you didn't ask to be in this mess it was forced on to you But upon realization you chose to rise above it rather than bury your head in the sand hope it goes away I respect the decision you made it shows great fortitude..


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Don't feel embarrassed man. My ex cheated on me with a d0uchebag too. In a weird way, that's what some broken woman find attractive. I told everyone I could, what the ex did, even my guy friends who are as non-metrosexual as you can be. They patted me on the back and told me good job, that I dumped her a$$. I got more respect for kicking her to the curb and she has no respect cause they know she's a ho-bag now. Like the old saying goes, "you can't turn a ho into a housewife." She'd of cheated on anyone she was with. You just happened to be married to the wrong chick at the wrong time. Don't be ashamed cause she has no morals. That's on her.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> Don't feel embarrassed man. My ex cheated on my with a d0uchebag too. *In a weird, way that's what some broken woman find attractive*. I told everyone I could what the ex did even my guy friends who are as non-metrosexual as you can be. They patted me on the back and told me good job that I dumped her a$$. I got more respect for kicking her to the curb and she has no respect cause they know she's a ho-bag now. Like the old saying goes, "you can't turn a ho into a housewife." She'd of cheated on anyone she was with. You just happened to be married to the wrong chick at the wrong time. Don't be ashamed cause she has no morals. That's on her.




I've noticed that patterns of behavior too broken people tend to attract other broken people what's funny is upon discovery of the affair they expect you to put them back together :scratchhead:


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't worry, the next hottie on your arm will give the XW the message and lesson she will never learn in any other way. That you've moved on, are happy and living large...!


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"It's embarrassing to even write this."

servedcold,

We all carry enough shame and humiliation in life for the things WE OURSELVES do...there is no reason to take on shame and humiliation for your exWW and this POS.

Let them bear that burden...in fact you should MAKE them bear it by exposing the A.

In particular, I would focus on POS...I would ensure any W/gf he had knew, and I would expose this little sh*tbag at work and do everything to get him fired.

He is a predator, and unfortunately your silence is allowing the little piece of filth to continue destroying other M's and families.

There is absolutely NO SHAME to anything you have done...in fact kicking her to the curb ASAP and rejecting her begging has more than demonstrated yoiu have plenty of self-respect.

Put this burden down and BURY that little POS.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

To me it doesn't matter whether dude was a douche or not..maybe in your case it had to be a douche so it could hurt your pride enough never to R, but the most important thing is douche or not, is pride in self.

You weren't enough to be number one, so you handled it. In a sense the reward is knowing you now have your head held high and your ex has seen what she lost.

Trust me, not many betrayed get that satisfaction in the end.

Good luck


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

When my LTgf cheated, I (like you) instantly kicked her out and ended the relationship and wedding plans she was making up til D-Day.

I also rejected her when she came back begging for another chance 8 months later.

Looking back, the only thing I would do differently is the POSOM.

I essentially paid him no mind...just threw her out.

If had it to do over again, I would find out who that POS was and expose his a** everywhere, especially to any BW/gf he had and to their work since they were co-workers and the relationship was against company policy.

I would make sure that every time that POS heard my name or thought of me, he would go into a PTSD episode...I would make sure he forever regretted that he had screwed with my life.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Served Cold said:


> She exposed herself, I filed for divorce in less than a week. When the douche dumped her she came crawling back a few months later. I told her no.
> 
> In her attempt to win me back she went to see my parents and told them what she did and how sorry she was. This made it even worse. I flipped out, she shamed me, the last thing I wanted was for anyone to know, least of all my family. If that wasn't enough she also talked to a good friend of mine, hoping he'd be sympathetic.
> 
> ...


When my situation occured I wanted to keep it a secret also. I wanted no one to know. She exposed herself with her being in every bar in town with the OM. The rumor mill started. 

As embarrassing and humiliating as I thought it would feel I made the decision to tell people mostly so they wouldnt get the crazy spin and the rumor mill version. I am still surprised at the amount of support and help I received from some unlikely sources. 

She didnt shame you and never forget that.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"She didnt shame you and never forget that."

Exactly.

The only person she shamed and humiliated is herself.


----------



## Served Cold (May 25, 2014)

Thank you all for your support. It's like a weight has been lifted from my chest.

I do feel sorry for my ex wife, I loved her deeply for many years. There is nothing I can do that is worse than what she has done to herself. 

I had another thread before this one, and I had the chance to get revenge on the "douche", but he's got his own karma going on.

By pure coincidence I was given the opportunity for revenge. I realized that no amount of revenge was worth becoming trash too.

I took the high road, and remained true to the man I am.

I understand that's it's not my shame to bear, it just knocked me off my feet. 

I'm working on getting back to the old me, the man I've always been. I can't lie, this whole thing has punctured my self esteem.
Being cheated on and lied to can play a number on you.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

OP, I get the shame part I really do. In my case I was married for 30 years, only to have my xw leave to live with the POSOM who had been my friend for 20 years. He is 13 years older, (we were 52, hPOSOM WAS 65) out of shape and had been married 4 times, the last marriage ended when his wife died of cancer, which I spent hours each week helping him thru.
We had a good family friend, 90 years old who lived in another town. He would come to our town every 3-6 months. While in town he would stop at my office, I would call the wife, she would drive to the office and we would all visit,, her more than I. He visited twice after she had left, MAN DID I HATE MY SECRETARY RINGING ME TO TELL ME HE WAS THERE! I was so embarrassed! (I literally watched the Obits, hoping to see his name. ). I never mentioned her absence, and he was to polite to ask me to call her. Finally on the third visit, about 9 months after she left, when he asked me how I was, I said "not so good" and I laid it on the line to him. He sat quietly for a minute, pondered the information, then looked me in the eyes and said. "Well, you need to get a girlfriend then!" Lol! You see, the shame isn't mine, nor is it yours. The people who count, that know you, know where it belongs as well. 
Vent here, vent often, sorry you belong to the club no one wants to be a member of, live well, it's the best revenge.
Hoosier


----------



## Served Cold (May 25, 2014)

Hoosier said:


> OP, I get the shame part I really do. In my case I was married for 30 years, only to have my xw leave to live with the POSOM who had been my friend for 20 years. He is 13 years older, (we were 52, hPOSOM WAS 65) out of shape and had been married 4 times, the last marriage ended when his wife died of cancer, which I spent hours each week helping him thru.
> We had a good family friend, 90 years old who lived in another town. He would come to our town every 3-6 months. While in town he would stop at my office, I would call the wife, she would drive to the office and we would all visit,, her more than I. He visited twice after she had left, MAN DID I HATE MY SECRETARY RINGING ME TO TELL ME HE WAS THERE! I was so embarrassed! (I literally watched the Obits, hoping to see his name. ). I never mentioned her absence, and he was to polite to ask me to call her. Finally on the third visit, about 9 months after she left, when he asked me how I was, I said "not so good" and I laid it on the line to him. He sat quietly for a minute, pondered the information, then looked me in the eyes and said. "Well, you need to get a girlfriend then!" Lol! You see, the shame isn't mine, nor is it yours. The people who count, that know you, know where it belongs as well.
> Vent here, vent often, sorry you belong to the club no one wants to be a member of, live well, it's the best revenge.
> Hoosier


Your post is painful to read, but your strength comes through. Thank you...thank you

I raise my beer to you and cheers to living life well.


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah, I know... 
I'm very glad you kept the high road. I did too and 21 years later I am so relieved that I did it. You will be too. Even though I'm hideously scarred on the inside I'm still so much better off than my ex. A person who chooses to commit adultery damages their soul in ways I'm still just learning about. I'm sure you are seeing the same thing. Strength.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Served Cold said:


> The Other Man dumped her when I filed for divorce


:lol: :rofl:

Sorry, I just had to.


----------



## TimeHeals (Sep 26, 2011)

Served Cold;10075138 said:


> My pride, my spirit was broken. These past few years has been painful. I told no one the real reason I divorced my wife. I would rather die than for anyone to know she cheated on me and the douche she threw me away m ye for.



Why? What did you do? No real good reason to feel shame for her cheating. You can't control what other people do.

Are you ashamed because you trusted her and thought you knew her? Because that seems like a fairly honest and understandable mistake, and lots of people make that mistake.

You want me to tell you, 'you should be ashamed because you trusted somebody?" or heaven forbid, because you did something even sillier like thinking it was your job to make somebody happy or that you were somehow responsible for their bad choices?

Not going to do that. You live, you lean, and some lessons are painful, but it's a waste of time carrying somebody else's shame.... especially when they probably aren't ashamed of their own behavior, and they're the ones that probably should feel some shame.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Served Cold said:


> I'm in my mid thirties, ex-wife is five years younger. We were married for 4 years. I'm in a professional career, make good money and am tall and fit.
> 
> Mr. "douche", is metro sexual, a fitness instructor, who gets pedicures, is short, and earns a third of what I make. He is a personal trainer who has an endless supply of married women who he manipulates. I had met him a couple of times, I thought he way gay, ( not that I am prejudiced against gays). My wife at the time wanted to lose some weight and get toned. She wasn't overweight at all, she explained she wanted to get toned and shake off ten pounds.
> 
> It's embarrassing to even write this.


Dude, I'll make you feel better, my wife pretty much was ready to walk away from her home, husband and children for a guy she met in a video game, a venue I introduced her to btw. Talk about embarrassing; I Had a job, he was unemployed as an aspiring actor who smoked pot all day and night, literally. A home, a husband who's funny, in shape, a good father who never harmed her physically in anyway. 

And I loved Video games at one point too, played them for years. Now, I get sick at thinking about it. 

So take solace servedcold, at least the dude was there to interact with, mine cast me out in lieu of a fantasy without substance.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Servedcold

Vent away buddy, I also find it cathartic to just write things out. You will also receive good advice from this forum. Sorry that you are here and that infidelity has struck again. Being a member of the club sucks but its nice to read how others have dealt with their troubles. I have found quite a bit of useful information here that has helped me or inspired me to keep going. Best of luck to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

